# How do I modify my XP's bootloader to add my Linux install?



## Sootah (Nov 8, 2004)

I don't want to use LiLo cause I want to leave my primary HD untouched as much as possible from the Linux stuff. SO, how do I add my new Fedora install that I just threw on a secondary drive to the windows boot menu? (Boot.ini)


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

Windows doesn't like to share. And LILO won't dual-boot. So you need to install GRUB on the MBR of the windows drive. You can optionally put this on a floppy. Boot from the floppy, and pick your O/S.


----------



## Sootah (Nov 8, 2004)

How do I set this up on a floppy?


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

Although the easy way I think is to use the boot optione GUI in Fedora and configure grub there, and I think it gives you the floppy option. I found thismini how-to if you would like. http://howtos.linux.com/howtos/Multiboot-with-GRUB-2.shtml#ss2.1 
The thing that bothers me is that floppies are vulnerable to wear and tear, and therefore physical corruption. You could just as easily put GRUB on the windows drive, or perhaps consider making a change of the disk configuration, making windows the slave, and putting GRUB on the Linux drive, and set it as master.


----------



## Sootah (Nov 8, 2004)

Mkay, loading from the CD, how do I load xfree86? (I assume that's what gnome runs in)

or how do I installl Lilo, or grub?

Garbage this is difficult.


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

In my last post, I gave you some options to consider. The easiest of which is to re configure the drives Master/Slave. If this approach is taken, the system should boot into Fedora. If you can get Fedora up and running, click the Gnome "foot" or the KDE gear, depending on the desktop you configured in the installer, select "configure system" ( something with those words, I havent been into a Fedora system in a while) enter the root password you set when prompted, find "boot options" from there you can configure GRUB how you like.


----------

